# R Line steering wheel



## asarkisian (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a shame VW doesn't offer the same flat bottom steering wheel (pictured below) in the US as they do in Europe. 

Has anyone tried upgrading? If so, what is the specific part number? I'm also curious if the existing airbags on the 2013 steering wheel with paddle shifters will work on the flat bottom versions. 


https://www.dropbox.com/s/lma210f0ju3vkqk/Photo Jul 20, 1 36 07 PM.jpg


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...el-Installation&highlight=golf+steering+wheel


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*R Line Steering Wheel Replacement*

The R Line flat bottom steering wheel is completely different from the OEM steering wheel including the AIRBAG. The airbag is not interchangeable. I am not aware of any MY2013 that has done this conversion. 

On my MY2010, I converted to a flat bottom steering wheel which included paddles. There are many P/N's out there based on model, paddles, stitching color and finish. Ironically, I rarely use the paddles. 

*OEM* 










*Flat Bottom*


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Any of the airbags from the Golf 6/TDI/GLI/GTI. 

You can get them for about $113+SH from here: http://www.buychina.com/items/volkswagen-golf-6-gti-golfr20-steering-wheel-airbag-vtpstsssrhi 


The wheels I have found for around $550: 

DSG w/ Silver Accents and Grey Stitching (The one I'll probably get and swap in the "R" emblem at the bottom): http://www.buychina.com/items/golf-...line-multifunction-steering-wheel-vvstqmsojpn 

Golf R Style with DSG Paddles and gloss black accents: http://www.buychina.com/items/germa...teering-wheel-on-the-12th-arrival-xywsvssmpql


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine... oh, mine came with paddles factory, wanted to keep them on the new one so I did, but i knew I wouldnt ever use them either. 

the new wheel is a HUGE upgrade. I love the feel of it and I get compliments all the time. this is the wheel it SHOULD have come with. 

Stock 
 

Upgrade


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

The red stitching just looks out of place to me, unless you have the accents to go with it. The grey and black stitching is so hard to find though .


----------



## asarkisian (Mar 26, 2013)

*Stiching*



munnarg said:


> The red stitching just looks out of place to me, unless you have the accents to go with it. The grey and black stitching is so hard to find though .


 You may be right. I think grey or black would be a better fit for the CC. Anyone know what the part number would be for the black stiching?


----------



## asarkisian (Mar 26, 2013)

*Question for Romney*

Hi Romney: 

Just curious whether you were able to get a good price selling your old steering wheel. What did the final upgrade cost you? 

I also love the aluminum accents you added on the door handles. I believe only the Lux line has those and I'm interested in getting them for my CC as well. 

Were those pieces hard to install? I looked at my handles this afternoon and I couldn't figure out what holds it in place.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

CCdave said:


> Mine... oh, mine came with paddles factory, wanted to keep them on the new one so I did, but i knew I wouldnt ever use them either.
> 
> the new wheel is a HUGE upgrade. I love the feel of it and I get compliments all the time. this is the wheel it SHOULD have come with.
> 
> ...


 If someone is upgrading to flat bottom wheel, I would be interested in buying the OEM wheel with paddles for a couple hundred.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Gradysmith said:


> If someone is grading to flat bottom wheel, I would be interested in buying the OEM wheel with paddles for a couple hundred.


 I'll keep that in mind in the next few months... Got some other stuff to attend to before the steering wheel though.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Gradysmith said:


> If someone is grading to flat bottom wheel, I would be interested in buying the OEM wheel with paddles for a couple hundred.


 

I would be interested as well.....


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

munnarg said:


> The red stitching just looks out of place to me, unless you have the accents to go with it. The grey and black stitching is so hard to find though .


 I dont mind the red stitching. the speedo needles are red and the accents on the nav unit are red as well. eventually i would like to add more red stitching around the car. 

even if the red stitching stood out, the wheel is 100x better than the stock one.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

CCdave said:


> I dont mind the red stitching. the speedo needles are red and the accents on the nav unit are red as well. eventually i would like to add more red stitching around the car.
> 
> even if the red stitching stood out, the wheel is 100x better than the stock one.


 You can get a red stitched shifter boot from a GTI/GLI and swap that over to match the wheel.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

I was wondering about that. know where I can find one?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

CCdave said:


> I was wondering about that. know where I can find one?


 Right here: http://www.buychina.com/items/golf-...line-multifunction-steering-wheel-vvstqmsojpn 

Scroll down and look at the closeup pics, grey stitching.


----------



## D2M (Jun 17, 2015)

*Can you please tell me where I can get the red stitched one please?*

I've been sweating a lot to find the right steering wheel with red stitching on it. Can you please direct me as to where I can get it?


----------



## amed10 (Sep 24, 2017)

*New wheel*

Hey where did you find that flat bottom wheel? With the silver accents and r-line badge, did it come like that? I'm looking to do the same thing


----------

